# What is your favorite body spray?



## ClassicGirl (May 14, 2006)

Favorite body sprays?

I've started to get into these and was wondering what everyone likes. Right now, I just have a few from BBW &amp; VS.


----------



## susanks1 (May 14, 2006)

BBW - Warm Vanilla Sugar

VS - Lovespell


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 14, 2006)

B&amp;BW-Warm Vanilla Sugar, Magnolia Blossom, &amp; Black Raspberry Vanilla are what I'm loving right now


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2006)

I don't use any body sprays right now, but that black raspberry vanilla sounds so good!


----------



## Aquilah (May 14, 2006)

I have a lot of them! Almost anything by B&amp;BW smells good! My faves at the moment are Calgon Spa Tropics &amp; Hawaiian Ginger. I also really like The Healing Garden zzzTherapy as it does actually help put me to sleep! I also tend to wear it at times during the day, but it doesn't have great lasting power.


----------



## anne7 (May 14, 2006)

Here's what I have:

VS - Vanilla Lace and Amber Romance

BBW - Pearberry, Peony, Sweet Pea, Cucumber Melon

I hardly ever use the Cucumber Melon anymore, it used to be my favorite in junior high though. I do try to use the others, I feel guilty letting them waste away.


----------



## kaeisme (May 14, 2006)

Moonlight Path is my fav at the moment from BBW..


----------



## eightthirty (May 14, 2006)

Calgon Tropical Dream is one of my faves and what I'm currently spraying. My Yoga teacher used to spray it in the air during cool down. Man I miss Yoga.

Another fave is Body Fantasies Apricot Honey. I fell in love with this product while working at Walgreens last summer/fall.


----------



## linda46125 (May 14, 2006)

oh i love impulse tease


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 14, 2006)

B&amp;BW Warm Vanilla Sugar =


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 14, 2006)

vs lovespell

Idon't like body sprays tha much though, since the scent wears off so fast!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 16, 2006)

last summer BBW had one that was Apple Martini smell and it really did smell like an apple martini. it was a seasonal thing though and LE. i wish i bought more than just one spray. or else its one of my fav. sprays. i miss it, oh well they have a pomagrante martini one this summer and it smells pretty good, so im gonna stock up on it.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 16, 2006)

I use Jessica Simpson's Dessert body spray in Vanilla. I don't use perfumes and body sprays a lot though. Only on special occassions.


----------



## aninatolosa (May 17, 2006)

I dont use perfume much often also. Only for special occasions or when im feeling a princess for a day. I use body splash from bath and body works all the time in the office. They tease me that i spray all the time but i feel refreshed whenever. I use Warm Vanilla Sugar too. I like pearberry, fresh vanilla, black rasberry vanilla and from the classic collection cinnamon pumpkin. i want to get the green tea and cucumber and their new lemongrass and sage.


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

i don't wear perfume of body spray anymore .... it's summer and i feel like it doesn't smell that great after i start sweating .... (which reminds me of how much i hate this heat!!)

I love hearing every1's rec though ..... sounds like there's a lot of similiar interest.


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

bbw jasmine vanilla body essence


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 17, 2006)

The ones I have right now are Body fantasies cotton candy and sugar apple and also avons magnolia.also B&amp;BW creamy coconut.


----------



## solrevival (May 17, 2006)

My favorites right now are two from CVS Essence of Beauty Brand. That brand has some pretty nice stuff!

The two I have are Grapefruit and Coconut Lime. I loooooove them, I mean more than anything I've bought from more expensive places. They are the bomb, lol. And for just $4.99, I was in heaven


----------



## icecastles (May 20, 2006)

Calgon's vanilla swirl is too good to describe


----------



## pinkbundles (May 20, 2006)

i like anything that smells like i just stepped out of the shower...so clean and fresh is my fave!


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 20, 2006)

i love BBW (cotton blossom)and VS(endless love) for body spray, wide range to choose from but....i also want something light and refreshing.


----------



## joybelle (May 24, 2006)

Temptations Frozen Daiquiri at BBW


----------



## KellyB (May 24, 2006)

I love Bath and Body-- Brown Sugar and Fig and Warm Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## imnangel (Jul 28, 2006)

girls im going on vacation im thinking of buying some stuff from B&amp;B or VS for my sisters...help me outttt now list yr fav sprays or splashes for girls..nothing heavy or fruity...i love coconuts though.there was one i liked in gap but i forgot the name..uhhh..neva mind..list as many as u want.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 28, 2006)

I like VS's entire line of body sprays/lotions - they all smell so delicious. I also like anything by Calgon - they have a wonderful coconut sherbet spray, as well as their new editions in marshmallow, cotton candy, and orange cream.


----------



## imnangel (Jul 28, 2006)

ummm....cotton candy marshmellow and orange...sounds yummy lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's a thread that might help you out: What is your favorite body spray? She basically asked the same question


----------



## imnangel (Jul 28, 2006)

wow!! thankoooo!! i'll check it out...but hey! how about some new ones you ppl tried?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 28, 2006)

i like juniper breeze from b&amp;bw


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 28, 2006)

Time to update!!


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 30, 2006)

BBW Black Raspberry Vanilla and I want to get VS Lovespell.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 30, 2006)

BBW - Japananse Cherry Blossom


----------



## semantje (Jul 30, 2006)

i use Body Moisture spray from etos (Dutch brand ) its like an liquid body butter, love it


----------



## iluvMUA (Aug 9, 2006)

BBW- Warm Vanilla Sugar

VS- Vanilla Lace, Love Spell, Pure Seduction

Body Fantasies- Apricot Honey


----------



## tamarind26 (Aug 9, 2006)

VS Pear Glace....yummy

Bench Posh Gummy


----------



## shockn (Aug 9, 2006)

Coconut Lime Verbeana (I think thats how its spelled) from B&amp;W


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 9, 2006)

VS Insatiable Key Lime - just got it and loooove it! Also cherry blossom from B&amp;BW, and Dreamy by Jessica Simpson - except that one doesn't last at all. It only smells when you first put it on.


----------



## ivette (Aug 9, 2006)

don't have any


----------



## circe221 (Aug 10, 2006)

Aquolina Pink Sugar - it's really a perfume, but it is light and cotton-candy smelling, so I spray it on lightly like a body spray.


----------



## xxlilj12xx (Aug 10, 2006)

i LOVE BBW. my current fav is brown sugar&amp;fig, but i also love warm vanilla sugar, coconut lime verbena, and cucumber melon.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

B&amp;BW Sun-Ripened Raspberry.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

B&amp;BW Sweet Pea, Night-blooming Jasmine (my absolute favorite!!), brown sugar and fig


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 14, 2006)

I have BBW: Coconut Lime, Warm Vanilla Sugar, Sweet Pea, Lavander, Cumber Melon.

I love the Coconut Lime the best. Second Vanilla. The other's are just 'meh' for me.


----------



## yvette104 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought Apple fantasy by Body Fantasies and it smells great!!!


----------



## Cherry_Coke (Sep 26, 2006)

My favorite body sprays are "Kiss me please" from Bobe bath essentials and "Angel food cake" + "Fresh waffle cone" from Skindecent.


----------



## hitomispouken (Oct 17, 2006)

I love strawberry and raspberry from body fantasies


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 17, 2006)

passionate kisses from victoria's secret and juniper breeze from bath and body works


----------



## ivette (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm a cologne kind of person.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

My fave used to be Country Apple from B&amp;BW. I don't wear one now... Although Calgon Hawaiian Tropics is good!


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

Rice Flower and Shea from BBW


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmm I have too many to mention...


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't remember offhand exactly what it's called, but it was one of the Victoria's Secret indulgences or whatever they are called - it was the key lime one...smells sooooo good.


----------



## pinkyfield (Oct 17, 2006)

vanilla stuff i found in target and sweat pea from walmart


----------



## nteichroeb (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't remember who makes it but it is Cotton Candy body spray. It is so fresh and sweet. I love it!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2006)

i love almost all the sents from vs. but thats me.


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 18, 2006)

VS angels is SOOOO nice


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't use any.


----------



## Annalee (Oct 18, 2006)

well a couple I really like alot are from Bath and Body works called...........Cotton Blossom and the other is cherry Blossom, and I use the lotions also that match, both nice scents!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Warm Vanilla Fantasy - Parfums de Coeur

Warm Vanill Sugar - BBW


----------



## madison729 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sweet Pea- Bath &amp; Body


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Oct 19, 2006)

I use some calgon stuff called marshmellows

only problem is that is is so sweet smelling the hornets were chasing me the other day lol


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 19, 2006)

It's umm something from VS, I can't think of the name.


----------



## monniej (Oct 19, 2006)

b&amp;bw jasmine &amp; vanilla body essence


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

i love (it's an oldie!) hawaiian ginger, by calgon!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We have a thread just like this already.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...ght=body+spray

thanks for the link.
i'm gonna do merge the threads together to avoid dupes. thanks.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 21, 2006)

BBW- sheer freesia even though i heard it will be discontinued so now i'm on cottom blossom (like everybody and they momma)

VS- i like love spell but 2 many women wear it so i buy sweet temptation

I must say i'm really loving secret moonlit it smells really good w bad its so small i went through a can in a week


----------



## restless (Oct 21, 2006)

white musk spray the body shop .....mmmhhh love it


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 21, 2006)

VS: Lovespell


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 31, 2006)

BBW-brown sugar and fig


----------



## Lipstick_gal (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lipstick_gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use some calgon stuff called marshmellows only problem is that is is so sweet smelling the hornets were chasing me the other day lol

oh yeah I forgot I also use secret body spray in vanilla I love the scent of vanilla and musk!


----------



## han (Oct 31, 2006)

i dont wear body sprays never could get into them


----------



## teenyshell (Oct 31, 2006)

A lot of the scents I like can't be found in "regular" stores like Bath &amp; Body Works, so I normally purchase from online e-tailers. The scent variety you can get from some of these places is amazing! I like Heavenly Body Treats and The Body Dessert Shop.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 31, 2006)

I like Cotton Blossom from BBW and Vanilla Lace from VS.


----------



## NinaSC05 (Jan 6, 2007)

VS~ Pure Seduction, Amber Romance, Forbidden Fantasy

B&amp;BW~ Cucumber Melon or Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 8, 2007)

I have just discovered the BBW's Cotton Blossom. I heard it is going to be discontinued.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 8, 2007)

I have not worn a body spray in a long time... I might want to go check out Body Fantasies in Red Apple though... Or try Body Fantasies Apricot Honey.


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 8, 2007)

B&amp;B W's Cotton Blossom


----------



## amelia (Jan 9, 2007)

BBW Magnolia Blossom


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't use body sprays because they don't last very long, but I remember awhile ago I had this Clinique Happy Hydrating Body Mist, and it obviously rocked because it smelled like Clinique Happy!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 9, 2007)

Hrm let's see if I can decide:

I really love: VS Endless Love, BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar &amp; BBW Toasted Hazelnut


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 9, 2007)

This past week-end I discovered Cotton Blossom by Bath and Body Works. I just love it.....


----------



## onetwenty (Jan 10, 2007)

VS-Heavenly


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 15, 2007)

Calgon- Hawaian Ginger


----------



## La_Descarada (Jan 15, 2007)

Demeter - Sex on the Beach


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 28, 2007)

I like my sister's VS pear and I use Calgon's Hawaiian Ginger for 6 years (not all the time though).


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

Calgon - Almond Cookie, Pear Caramel, Bissy's Buttercream frosting


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 5, 2007)

Demeter Laundromat


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

BBW- Japanese Cherry Blossom

I love it! It's pretty much the only body spray I will use now.


----------



## babycoconut (Apr 9, 2007)

I am really loving the Honeysuckle body spray from BBW. Its great for spring since it is really light.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

VS Secret Crush


----------



## Hypercool (Apr 10, 2007)

VS love spell.. sweet temptation

Mistic berry blossom , and energizing green tea

and somtimes i rub my body with white musk dissolved in rose water... great and fresh...


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 10, 2007)

VS Love Spell is my favorite. I like VS body sprays better than BBW because they leave your skin silky. BBW body sprays just feel like water.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

VS Lovespell

Calgon Mmmm! Marshmallow


----------



## citystyle360 (Apr 15, 2007)

Calgon Morning Glory


----------



## katnahat (Apr 15, 2007)

Essence of Beauty at CVS - Purple Fields Body Mist. It is a beautiful lavendar scent. Smells so clean and light.

Originally Posted by *citystyle360* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Calgon Morning Glory I've got this one too. It is nice.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 15, 2007)

Not really a body spray person. But I use to love Calgon and VS ones!!


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 16, 2007)

VS Sweet Temptation


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 25, 2007)

mine are: VS Lovespell

BBW Cotton Blossom

BBW Creamy Coconut

Body Fantasy-Sugar Apple

Body Fantasy-Cotton Candy


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

I like The Body Shop's body mists.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 16, 2007)

BBW: Fresh Pineapple

VS: Grapefruit Blast


----------



## Barbette (Jun 20, 2007)

right now.. coconut, vanilla and papaya body spray by the Body Shop


----------

